# Bigsby B7 troubles



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

So, the Bigsby I bought for my Warmoth Les Paul style body sits way too close to the bridge, since the warmoth LPs are a 25.5 scale.

Is it possible to just cut the ass end off the bigsby B7, drill some new holes into it and then screw it where I need it, so it'll work?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

my first thought is for you to sell/trade the B7 for a shorter Bigsby ....plenty of shorter styles available.

My B7 seems to fit me Les Paul tribute with no problem...is yours that much different?

G.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's odd. That would work just fine. You can see the differences in my pic. IT's a B7 'CT'. I didn't think the CT meant anything, but maybe it does.

How is the action on that guitar? 



- - - Updated - - -

I just checked out bigsby's site and mine looks like a regular B7. Yours actually looks like a B3, so perhaps I'll grab one of those. I wonder what the advantages/disadvantages are to have the extra material.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That's odd. That would work just fine. You can see the differences in my pic. IT's a B7 'CT'. I didn't think the CT meant anything, but maybe it does.
> 
> How is the action on that guitar?
> 
> ...


sorry ....sorry....sorry ...
just looked at the box and mine is definitely a B3 model...

My LP 60's tribute has the best action and neck profile that fits my style...
I am also impressed how very little the bigsby effects tuning...its very stable and playable.
I'm very happy with the bigsby install...

by the way.... if you remove the original stop tail like I did, remember that you'll have to ground the bigsby....

keep on rockin

G.


----------

